# No email being sent when PM received



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

This has been broken for well over a year. Has anyone ever come up with a definitive answer about why I don't get these emails?

And yes I have the tickbox checked in my profile. Have forever. Have checked and unchecked it numerous times.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you checked your spam folder?

That's where mine go.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes of course, all my spam is delivered to either my junk folder or to our spam filter, which I get an email from twice a day. I get the monthly newsletters in the spam filter.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Is it possible that your emails are just getting throttled in that case? Have you considered using a different email address? 

KN Community Support


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

OK I changed my email address, we'll see if that helps. 

Does the newsletter not go to the same email address as PM notifications? Because, like I said, I DO get the newsletter.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The news letters are sent to the email address your account is registered with. Please let us know if you are able to receive both with the new email address.

~KM, community support


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yungster said:


> The news letters are sent to the email address your account is registered with.


So can PM notifications be sent to a _different_ email address somehow then?


----------

